# NASCAR TV Ratings



## gacowboy (Apr 16, 2015)

Looks like the ratings are taking a hit: http://www.jayski.com/news/pages/story/_/page/NASCAR-Televison-Ratings-2015


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 16, 2015)

I generally casually watch Daytona but other than that not much. Daytona usually reminds me why I don't watch more races. Four hours in a circle, caution, anti-climatic finish.


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2015)

Nascar tried to change sport that didn't need changing. Now you have cookie cutter cars and tracks. No die hard fans anymore. No Ford vs Chevy talk. Only action/passing is on restarts and pit stops. Same cars out front every week...


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> Nascar tried to change sport that didn't need changing. Now you have cookie cutter cars and tracks. No die hard fans anymore. No Ford vs Chevy talk. Only action/passing is on restarts and pit stops. Same cars out front every week...



Only about three teams building engines now. Ingenuity has been totally been removed from the sport. Try any part on a car without NASCAR approval and you are cheating.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2015)

greene_dawg said:


> I generally casually watch Daytona but other than that not much. Daytona usually reminds me why I don't watch more races. Four hours in a circle, caution, anti-climatic finish.



100% agree... Boring!!!!


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 16, 2015)

Nascar will continue to see it drop. Produce a bad product and no one will buy it.. Simple Economics..


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 16, 2015)

Y'all got that right on all points ! Too much politics and marketing Etc... They got greedy snd big money eyes and down the pot it went


----------



## specialk (Apr 16, 2015)

yep, here's a pic of the stands at texas sat. night.....no wait, that's the braves game yesterday....


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 16, 2015)

I believe there is so much for people to do these days it's hard to get people to goto sporting events and racing like they use to. With all the technology and peoples short attention spans people are so thread thin with there activities they just don't take the time to do these things anymore


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2015)

specialk said:


> yep, here's a pic of the stands at texas sat. night.....no wait, that's the braves game yesterday....



There are 81 home games during the season for fans to go see. There is 1 Atlanta race and they are tearing down stands. UGA will put more fans in the seats for cupcake teams than AMS will. I have heard some blame it on how long it takes to get in and out at AMS. Go to Athens and check out the parking and the loop. I can't even keep up with a race driving around on Sunday's, because no one carries it. 

It would have been a dream of mine growing up if we had Nascar on free TV every week like we do now. We even planned our day to listen on the radio. I still watch today, but it doesn't take much to pull me away.


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> I believe there is so much for people to do these days it's hard to get people to goto sporting events and racing like they use to. With all the technology and peoples short attention spans people are so thread thin with there activities they just don't take the time to do these things anymore



I would say you are right, but look at football. College games standing room only, and even the Falcons can sell out when they have a decent product on the field.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2015)

I lived and breathed the sport from the early 60's up until about 3 years ago. I would love to see it return to what made it exciting for me. I enjoyed different looking cars, with different engine builders in every shop. I miss the characters that made the sport, and cared less about what they looked like or what corporate America though of them. But that is just me and I have never adapted to change that well.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 16, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> I lived and breathed the sport from the early 60's up until about 3 years ago. I would love to see it return to what made it exciting for me. I enjoyed different looking cars, with different engine builders in every shop. I miss the characters that made the sport, and cared less about what they looked like or what corporate America though of them. But that is just me and I have never adapted to change that well.



I agree with you ! It's like it's a big money sport and  most the single car teams or petty wood bros etc can even run with them . They simply can't keep up with all the technology money and stuff the mega teams have. .. Been watching it since the late 70's with my dad.


----------



## Gadestroyer74 (Apr 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> I would say you are right, but look at football. College games standing room only, and even the Falcons can sell out when they have a decent product on the field.



Another interesting point in sports look how many players in the nfl and college football are in all kinds of trouble with drugs murder and all that kind of stuff verus the rest of sports . I wish I had an answer it seems like that stuff is what sales the games etc. I guess people live for the drama and excitement of all that stuff.. I don't know why certain things sale out and others don't. The nfl and college  football. It's exciting you never know who is gonna hit who or do what versus say baseball or racing it's kinda boring you just sit there and nothing usually happens to the end.. I just think people are so hungry for excitement and intensity unless someone's head is getting busted or leveled at all times there bored lol


----------



## toyota4x4h (Apr 16, 2015)

I don't watch nascar bec it's so boring. I don't go see the Braves because for 7$ I can sit on the baseline at the lookouts game and eat way cheaper. I will however spend 500$ on two tickets for the uga/10rc game lol


----------



## riprap (Apr 16, 2015)

Gadestroyer74 said:


> Another interesting point in sports look how many players in the nfl and college football are in all kinds of trouble with drugs murder and all that kind of stuff verus the rest of sports . I wish I had an answer it seems like that stuff is what sales the games etc. I guess people live for the drama and excitement of all that stuff.. I don't know why certain things sale out and others don't. The nfl and college  football. It's exciting you never know who is gonna hit who or do what versus say baseball or racing it's kinda boring you just sit there and nothing usually happens to the end.. I just think people are so hungry for excitement and intensity unless someone's head is getting busted or leveled at all times there bored lol



The hawks are another example of a good product bringing the fans in. 

A buddy of mine who claimed earlier last year not to be a college football fan (gt fan)because of thuggery quickly changed his tune when gt beat UGA. Now he is all about the trash talk. 

For the most part pro sports don't need to change their format on what makes a champion for their respected sport. They don't make everyone run the same offense and defense. They don't let the other team catch back up if they had some bad luck. Either you like it or you don't. Nascar didn't seem to get that memo and they will pay the price IMO.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 16, 2015)

specialk said:


> yep, here's a pic of the stands at texas sat. night.....no wait, that's the braves game yesterday....



It was predicted to be a rainout for the record. Poor attendance in one sport isn't an excuse for another.


----------



## greene_dawg (Apr 16, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't watch nascar bec it's so boring. I don't go see the Braves because for 7$ I can sit on the baseline at the lookouts game and eat way cheaper. I will however spend 500$ on two tickets for the uga/10rc game lol



Downtown Chattanooga has come a long ways!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 16, 2015)

riprap said:


> The hawks are another example of a good product bringing the fans in.
> 
> A buddy of mine who claimed earlier last year not to be a college football fan (gt fan)because of thuggery quickly changed his tune when gt beat UGA. Now he is all about the trash talk.
> 
> For the most part pro sports don't need to change their format on what makes a champion for their respected sport. They don't make everyone run the same offense and defense. They don't let the other team catch back up if they had some bad luck. Either you like it or you don't. Nascar didn't seem to get that memo and they will pay the price IMO.



In the early days the manufacturers drove this by complaining when another brand got a combination that was faster than what they had. Except for the war on the Hemi's, this usually only caused 4 or 5 rule changes a year. Then Nascar took control and tried their best to make everybody equal. The problem with this is it drove cost through the ceiling as a few teams went technology crazy trying to get an edge. Their next move will be Spec engines, and I think that might drive the final nail


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 16, 2015)

Nascar sucks!


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2015)

brownceluse said:


> nascar sucks!





x10 !!!


----------



## blood on the ground (Apr 16, 2015)

2 things that could be done away with and I'd never miss them .. Nascar and 
NBA. I hate both of them.


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 16, 2015)

blood on the ground said:


> 2 things that could be done away with and I'd never miss them .. Nascar and
> NBA. I hate both of them.





Yep, but you left out soccer.


----------



## knot (Apr 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> It would have been a dream of mine growing up if we had Nascar on free TV every week like we do now.



Even the free tv is beginning to go away.  About half the races this year are on foxsports 1 or nbc sports channel.


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 17, 2015)

toyota4x4h said:


> I don't watch nascar bec it's so boring.



Yet you watch the Vols play football?? 

And Nascar suxs!


----------



## Rebel Yell (Apr 17, 2015)

riprap said:


> For the most part pro sports don't need to change their format on what makes a champion for their respected sport. They don't make everyone run the same offense and defense. They don't let the other team catch back up if they had some bad luck. Either you like it or you don't. Nascar didn't seem to get that memo and they will pay the price IMO.



NASCAR is WWE without the excitement.


----------



## nickel back (Apr 17, 2015)

The braves suck and bad but not as bad as NASCAR.....


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 17, 2015)

Come on now, y'all know everybody always loved the finishing an exciting race with a couple of green white checkered...


----------



## specialk (Apr 17, 2015)

#nascarrocks
#nascarawesome
#nascarthemostfunyoucanhavewithyourclotheson


----------



## Hooked On Quack (Apr 17, 2015)

Browning Slayer said:


> Yet you watch the Vols play football??
> 
> And Nascar suxs!





OWIE !!


----------



## Matthew6 (Apr 18, 2015)

specialk said:


> #nascarrocks
> #nascarawesome
> #nascarthemostfunyoucanhavewithyourclotheson



#nascarandthetennesseevolunteersfootballteamsux


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 18, 2015)

Matthew6 said:


> #nascarandthetennesseevolunteersfootballteamsux


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 18, 2015)

Bristol Xfinity race stands sure were empty when I saw the local metro Atlanta tv sports news tonight, but Logano led all laps of the race anyway as he also claims the checkered flag & win.


----------



## cafish (Apr 19, 2015)

get  carrier with  DVR===you can watch whole 4hrs in 30 min and not listen to play by play---as for baseball that's different fans that where born  to be lazy so setting and watching spitting and scratching  for 3 to 4 hrs is normal--football maybe collage but pro football is political ---basketball noway unless ur looking for new tatoos


----------



## specialk (Apr 19, 2015)

cafish said:


> get  carrier with  DVR===you can watch whole 4hrs in 30 min and not listen to play by play---as for baseball that's different fans that where born  to be lazy so setting and watching spitting and scratching  for 3 to 4 hrs is normal--football maybe collage but pro football is political ---basketball noway unless ur looking for new tatoos



good post...i'll add as far as football and basketball(both college and pro) has to many thugs for my liking....


----------



## dieselengine9 (Apr 20, 2015)

Ford v Chevy used to be the same as GA v GATech or Bama v Auburn.  Now you can barely tell them apart.


----------



## BROWNING7WSM (Apr 20, 2015)

Hooked On Quack said:


> Yep, but you left out soccer.



And uga football.  Even though it is pretty much non existent now anyways


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 25, 2015)

Bristol rating down too and more rain expected tonight...

http://www.sportsmediawatch.com/201...n-premier-league-fa-cup-head-to-head-nbc-fox/


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 25, 2015)

gacowboy said:


> Bristol rating down too and more rain expected tonight...
> 
> http://www.sportsmediawatch.com/201...n-premier-league-fa-cup-head-to-head-nbc-fox/



And NASCAR is still blaming it on the economy.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 26, 2015)

Appears there's only one direction for the Nascar rating to go since ratings continue to bottom out.  

Hope the stands have more folks tomorrow than this evening's Richmond race rain delay that's postponed 'til Sunday at 1pm.


----------



## riprap (Apr 26, 2015)

3 Fords in the top 20 today. Nascar has done a good job with leveling the field.


----------



## brownceluse (Apr 26, 2015)

NASCAR sux


----------



## srb (Apr 26, 2015)

*This*



riprap said:


> 3 Fords in the top 20 today. Nascar has done a good job with leveling the field.



Only 1 ford team that can be competitive!!Still not sure what's going on with Rousch/Finway
More Chevys  better odds......
Old pop pop teams is weak..Seems there satellite teams are better!!!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 26, 2015)

National Association SomewhatStock Chevrolet Auto Racing.


----------



## BornToHuntAndFish (Apr 27, 2015)

Poor ole Tony Stewart is blaming Dale Earnhardt Jr. for his wreck.



http://www.sbnation.com/nascar/2015...hmond-tony-stewart-dale-earnhardt-jr-accident

Tony Stewart blames Dale Earnhardt Jr. for wreck

April 26, 2015, 7:44p


or


http://www.nascar.com/en_us/news-me...earnhardt-jr-tony-stewart-crash-richmond.html

STEWART HITS DALE JR., SPINS OUT AT RICHMOND

April 26, 2015

"Both Earnhardt Jr. and Stewart lost two spots in the series standings with the Hendrick Motorsports driving falling to eighth while Stewart is in 30th, the last spot in the standings that a race winner can be to make the Chase."


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 28, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> National Association SomewhatStock Chevrolet Auto Racing.



National Association of ain't nothing stock is more like it these days.

A sad representation of a once great American sport.


----------



## chocolate dog (Apr 28, 2015)

Those cars have not been "stock" in about 40 + years or more now 

I understand some of the gripes but the "those arent stock cars anymore" argument holds zero water.   They havent been since the 60s.  The Nascar product has only deteriorated since that idiot Brian France and his sister have been in charge.


----------



## specialk (Apr 28, 2015)

fans, drivers, and team owners have complained about cars, tracks, rules, etc. since nascar was formed.....they will continue to complain.....


----------



## willholl79 (Apr 28, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Those cars have not been "stock" in about 40 + years or more now
> 
> I understand some of the gripes but the "those arent stock cars anymore" argument holds zero water.   They havent been since the 60s.  The Nascar product has only deteriorated since that idiot Brian France and his sister have been in charge.



OK.  Take a stock 2015 car add a roll cage and other safety equipment, not to mention adjustable suspension, etc. and watch them run a blistering 80mph around the track because the car now weighs to much for the stock  drivetrain.

The Nascars of today are more comparable to  driving tractors than a 2015 "stock" car.  They are rough, loud, and you have to turn the wheel right to go straight.  If you don't respect Nascar or driver's skill, take the time to do the Richard Petty Driving Experience.  It will change your attitude.  It's the most fun you can have with your pants on.


----------



## chocolate dog (Apr 28, 2015)

willholl79 said:


> OK.  Take a stock 2015 car add a roll cage and other safety equipment, not to mention adjustable suspension, etc. and watch them run a blistering 80mph around the track because the car now weighs to much for the stock  drivetrain.
> 
> The Nascars of today are more comparable to  driving tractors than a 2015 "stock" car.  They are rough, loud, and you have to turn the wheel right to go straight.  If you don't respect Nascar or driver's skill, take the time to do the Richard Petty Driving Experience.  It will change your attitude.  It's the most fun you can have with your pants on.



Your argument is directed in the wrong direction. I totally agree with everything you just said.

I have HUGE respect for their skills. Huge.


----------



## riprap (Apr 28, 2015)

I can tell what DW's and Bill's cars are without looking at the grill. Not sure what these things are that Kevin and Joey are driving. Even if your favorite driver went down back then you could still pull for the manufacturer. What we have now is a red neck formula I.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Apr 29, 2015)

riprap said:


> I can tell what DW's and Bill's cars are without looking at the grill. Not sure what these things are that Kevin and Joey are driving. Even if your favorite driver went down back then you could still pull for the manufacturer. What we have now is a red neck formula I.



Thanks for saying what I was thinking. The connection to the cars and manufacturers has been lost.

My 66 Cyclone GT looked like what I saw on race day. The 70s Superbirds on the street didn't have Petty's Daimler engine but fans connected. Dale Sr probably did more for 80s MonteCarlo sales than any ad campaign. It was fun to watch.

FYI, a friends son drives for the Petty Experience. I have much of respect for his talent and more for the effort it takes to try and get into the sport these days.


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 29, 2015)

All of the above is of no importance. What is important is NASCAR believes Danica is improving ...


----------



## gacowboy (Apr 29, 2015)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks for saying what I was thinking. The connection to the cars and manufacturers has been lost.
> 
> My 66 Cyclone GT looked like what I saw on race day. The 70s Superbirds on the street didn't have Petty's Daimler engine but fans connected. Dale Sr probably did more for 80s MonteCarlo sales than any ad campaign. It was fun to watch.
> 
> FYI, a friends son drives for the Petty Experience. I have much of respect for his talent and more for the effort it takes to try and get into the sport these days.



Like ^^^


----------



## Browning Slayer (Apr 29, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> All of the above is of no importance. What is important is NASCAR believes Danica is improving ...



GoDaddy doesn't think so... 

http://sports.yahoo.com/blogs/nasca...nica-patrick-s-car-sponsorship-134649273.html


----------



## Barry Duggan (Apr 29, 2015)

Go Daddy wants to sign her to a "Personal services contract". Well well, now there is something she can drive.


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2015)

Not another sponsor leaving Nascar!


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2015)

Ruger#3 said:


> Thanks for saying what I was thinking. The connection to the cars and manufacturers has been lost.
> 
> My 66 Cyclone GT looked like what I saw on race day. The 70s Superbirds on the street didn't have Petty's Daimler engine but fans connected. Dale Sr probably did more for 80s MonteCarlo sales than any ad campaign. It was fun to watch.
> 
> FYI, a friends son drives for the Petty Experience. I have much of respect for his talent and more for the effort it takes to try and get into the sport these days.



Actually you could get the 1970 Superbird with a Hemi in it. But you have hit the nail on the head. When I used to go to many races a year, Manufacture preference was prevalent among the fan base. When Nascar pretty much eliminated branding from the cars it was the beginning of the end. Attendance continued going up for several years after that, as the "Fad" fans came on board. But the Fad fans was just that, and when they grew tired of it, the Hard Core fans were left with a completely different product.


----------



## riprap (Apr 29, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Actually you could get the 1970 Superbird with a Hemi in it. But you have hit the nail on the head. When I used to go to many races a year, Manufacture preference was prevalent among the fan base. When Nascar pretty much eliminated branding from the cars it was the beginning of the end. Attendance continued going up for several years after that, as the "Fad" fans came on board. But the Fad fans was just that, and when they grew tired of it, the Hard Core fans were left with a completely different product.



The ADD fans who thought there was 3 wide racing and big wrecks every 20 laps.


----------



## KyDawg (Apr 29, 2015)

^^ This


----------



## Big Foot (Apr 29, 2015)

Michael Waltrip's fault.


----------



## gacowboy (May 5, 2015)

This is beginning to look like a pattern:
http://www.sportsmediawatch.com/201...-overnights-lowest-since-1998-fox-sprint-cup/


----------



## specialk (May 5, 2015)

had to be close to a sellout, we were packed in like sardines....traffic was awful, concession lines and bathrooms had long waits...I wished more people would go back to hating nascar


----------



## chocolate dog (May 5, 2015)

specialk said:


> had to be close to a sellout, we were packed in like sardines....traffic was awful, concession lines and bathrooms had long waits...I wished more people would go back to hating nascar



Funny thing about these tv ratings are that NO Nascar fan that Im friends with or have talked to have EVER been pooled if they watched the race on tv  

Where do these ratings come from?


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2015)

specialk said:


> had to be close to a sellout, we were packed in like sardines....traffic was awful, concession lines and bathrooms had long waits...I wished more people would go back to hating nascar



From a fan base standpoint, Talladega is the best track nascar has left. When it will no longer sell out, they might as well turn off the lights.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 5, 2015)

Barry Duggan said:


> When it will no longer sell out, they might as well turn off the lights.



Yeah, well thats what they also use to say about Bristol 

Bristol hasnt sold out in years.  You can now walk up to the gate and buy a ticket to the night race.   There use to be a multiple year waiting list.

Nascar is still running just fine and hasnt shut off the lights  despite that though.

As much of some you want to see Nascar fail, they have persevered though MUCH tougher times than this and will continue to go on through the ages of time way past the lives of any of us here if I had to wager on it.

They will be fine.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

They took 18,000 seats out of the track. That is always a good economic indicator.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Yeah, well thats what they also use to say about Bristol
> 
> Bristol hasnt sold out in years.  You can now walk up to the gate and buy a ticket to the night race.   There use to be a multiple year waiting list.
> 
> ...



Most of us don't want to see NASCAR fail. What we want to see fail is the current rendition of the sport we all loved.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Most of us don't want to see NASCAR fail. What we want to see fail is the current rendition of the sport we all loved.



There you go. We want to see it revert, not fail.


----------



## chocolate dog (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Most of us don't want to see NASCAR fail. What we want to see fail is the current rendition of the sport we all loved.



As long as that idiot Brian France is in charge, Im afraid it wont happen.      The more he tries to get back to the roots of the sport, the further he actually gets AWAY from the roots of the sport 

Ive just read so much around here about how Nascar sucks and will fold within 10 years I forget who all said it.

I didnt mean to lump you or Barry Duggan in with that crowd


----------



## rayjay (May 5, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Their next move will be Spec engines, and I think that might drive the final nail



For all intents and purposes they have spec engines right now. They are not production based and Nascar has to approve every part so ??????? This isn't even taking into account restrictor plates.

ETA: NHRA is the same way. 500ci in the pro categories. All the fuel cars are based on the 426 Hemi and the PS cars all are bespoke racing motors. At least in PS they haven't yet instituted rev limits. EES the other day said something about revving them over 11,000 rpm. Blows the mind.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> Funny thing about these tv ratings are that NO Nascar fan that Im friends with or have talked to have EVER been pooled if they watched the race on tv
> 
> Where do these ratings come from?



At any time you can go on the active feature on my directv and see what shows are the most watched on several different categories.


----------



## riprap (May 5, 2015)

I'm sure the party atmosphere has a lot to do with people going to Talladega. 

A lady stopped by my yard sale Saturday and said her husband was at Talladega. She said they use to go to Atlanta every year, but it just got too expensive. They got charged for staying in the infield and had to buy tickets for the race. I guess Nascar would rather get all they can out of you while your there than see you come to multiple races.


----------



## Barry Duggan (May 5, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> I didnt mean to lump you or Barry Duggan in with that crowd



It's all good...I don't feel lumped.


----------



## KyDawg (May 5, 2015)

chocolate dog said:


> As long as that idiot Brian France is in charge, Im afraid it wont happen.      The more he tries to get back to the roots of the sport, the further he actually gets AWAY from the roots of the sport
> 
> Ive just read so much around here about how Nascar sucks and will fold within 10 years I forget who all said it.
> 
> I didnt mean to lump you or Barry Duggan in with that crowd



I don't feel lumped either. Sometimes I think it is just me longing for something that we will probably never see again.


----------



## srb (May 5, 2015)

*Priceless....*



specialk said:


> had to be close to a sellout, we were packed in like sardines....traffic was awful, concession lines and bathrooms had long waits...I wished more people would go back to hating nascar



This !!!Play on....


----------



## gacowboy (May 6, 2015)

KyDawg said:


> Most of us don't want to see NASCAR fail. What we want to see fail is the current rendition of the sport we all loved.



Exactly , I have watched NASCAR since a child in the 60's. But you cannot ignore facts about the loss of fan base.


----------

